# you know you are snowboard addict when...



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I knew I was addicted to snowboarding when I started trading my crack head stash for pow.

*dont ask there are alot of entities at play and the eternal future of souls put on the line


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

... when you moan if s.o. invites you to a "dream" vacation to a tropical island and just think "dang, I've to waste vacation days on something where there's no snow". 
All the trips *I* have in mind go to regions with snow, ice, glaciers. (And this, even tho I'm always cold :laugh


----------



## Black_dragon (Mar 19, 2014)

neni said:


> ... when you moan if s.o. invites you to a "dream" vacation to a tropical island and just think "dang, I've to waste vacation days on something where there's no snow".
> All the trips *I* have in mind go to regions with snow, ice, glaciers. (And this, even tho I'm always cold :laugh


haha think the same we (my family and i) are supposed to go for a ski trip next year and i said to my father did you will go for pow ? and is response was im not good in that ! so i look at it and said did you think im more than you ? (we no have that much pow at local hill )

and also i'm cold sometime but dosent stop me to go shred !


----------



## Black_dragon (Mar 19, 2014)

when i said i collect board....


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> ... when you moan if s.o. invites you to a "dream" vacation to a tropical island and just think "dang, I've to waste vacation days on something where there's no snow".
> All the trips *I* have in mind go to regions with snow, ice, glaciers. (And this, even tho I'm always cold :laugh


Wow, I think you are even worse than I am . I like the tropics, every once in a while....


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

neni said:


> ... when you moan if s.o. invites you to a "dream" vacation to a tropical island and just think "dang, I've to waste vacation days on something where there's no snow".
> All the trips *I* have in mind go to regions with snow, ice, glaciers. (And this, even tho I'm always cold :laugh


Yup.
My vacations over the past five years have all been separate trips to snow destinations to ride.
No where else.:embarrased1:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

When you leave a good career to go work in the mountains, and that was 3 years ago.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Phedder said:


> When you leave a good career to go work in the mountains, and that was 3 years ago.


Im in the same boat as you. 

When you sell your house and as much stuff thats in it so you can move your family slopeside in Colorado and snowboard 150+ days a year to get better quicker since you didnt start vacatiob boarding until 30 years old... 

That was 6 years ago. We did the slopeside thing for 4 years, we now live 20 minutes from the mountain in Oregon.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

deagol said:


> Wow, I think you are even worse than I am . I like the tropics, every once in a while....


No tropics. There're spiders in tropics! And heat! And sun! And frequently sandy beaches! But mostly spiders. 

Eww, disgusting.


----------



## Black_dragon (Mar 19, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> No tropics. There're spiders in tropics! And heat! And sun! And frequently sandy beaches! But mostly spiders.
> 
> Eww, disgusting.


spider, snake and everything around that nope
tropic vacation never very interested me (some case actually interesse me but it is case by case !)
i much prefer snow


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I stopped stalking Gwen Stefani because I found out she's a skier.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I love this thread.

You know you are addicted when the east coast gets hit with a heat wave in February and EVERYONE you talk to is so happy and raving about it but all you want to do is :crying: and pray for snow.


----------



## Black_dragon (Mar 19, 2014)

snowangel99 said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> You know you are addicted when the east coast gets hit with a heat wave in February and EVERYONE you talk to is so happy and raving about it but all you want to do is :crying: and pray for snow.


haha just like me people gets crazy when i says i want more snow !:embarrased1:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> No tropics. There're spiders in tropics! And heat! And sun! And frequently sandy beaches! But mostly spiders.
> 
> Eww, disgusting.


Yeah, but there is also awesome stuff like this (pardon the cheesy music :embarrased1


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Slight revision from years ago in a similar thread

An addicted snowboarder is a deranged fool. 
That gladly sacrifices the warmth of hearth, softness of a woman and a belly of fine food.
That steals the opportunity to snake his best friend’s line.
That suffers ridicule of family and friend for his antics.
That disappears into each single endless moment. 
That whoops, hollers and giggles while careening toward certain death.
That dies each moment…riding free and wild.
That upon death, replies…”who has truly lived but a fool?"


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

neni said:


> ... when you moan if s.o. invites you to a "dream" vacation to a tropical island and just think "dang, I've to waste vacation days on something where there's no snow".
> 
> All the trips *I* have in mind go to regions with snow, ice, glaciers. (And this, even tho I'm always cold :laugh




Reminds me of when vacationing in Bali, I spent a lot of it running around the local craft shops asking around if they can build custom snowboards. Also went to the Volcom factory store that naturally carry mostly surf related stuff and asked to see their snow apparels.


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

Its 70 degrees in feb, people keep telling you how wonderful the weather is, and you just want to strangle them.


----------



## muzzyahoy (Nov 19, 2016)

Just had four days in Fernie, had 3 powder days (2 of them knee deep, 65cms total) while we were there, and am sitting at work mad because they just had more snow than our trip (140cms)


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Argo said:


> Im in the same boat as you.
> 
> When you sell your house and as much stuff thats in it so you can move your family slopeside in Colorado and snowboard 150+ days a year to get better quicker since you didnt start vacatiob boarding until 30 years old...
> 
> That was 6 years ago. We did the slopeside thing for 4 years, we now live 20 minutes from the mountain in Oregon.


........

Ftw


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> No tropics. There're spiders in tropics! And heat! And sun! And frequently sandy beaches! But mostly spiders.
> 
> Eww, disgusting.


*Monsquitoes*! And sand flies! And ticks and leeches! All those blood sucking illnesses transmitting critters from hell!
Spiders? Hmm... they may look bit scary with their strange hoovering gait on their many long hairy legs and their alien eight eyes, but _they eat mosquitoes_, the real enemy. Spiders are your friends!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

deagol said:


> Yeah, but there is also awesome stuff like this (pardon the cheesy music :embarrased1


That is one part tropical latitudes that's pretty awesome, can't argue with that. But once you get out of the water? Spiders!



neni said:


> *Monsquitoes*! And sand flies! And ticks and leeches! All those blood sucking illnesses transmitting critters from hell!
> Spiders? Hmm... they may look bit scary with their strange hoovering gait on their many long hairy legs and their alien eight eyes, but _they eat mosquitoes_, the real enemy. Spiders are your friends!


The rational part of my mind agrees, but the dark ancient primal one wins every time.

Did I tell about an oversized huntsman getting in my face 2 years ago in a very public place in Hong Kong? It didn't end well.


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

You know you are snowboard addicted when...

- your spouse who took you first time to the slopes doesn't want to hear you anymore talking about techniques, gears and anything about snowboarding
- your spouse look at you, you changed your favorite subject to talk about
- when you think about to plan your vacation for the next summer to the other part of the globe just to find snow
- when you start enjoy the smaller snowboard areas vs large, popular resorts
- yes, when you start thinking to move closer to the mountains
- when you want to keep your board in your room next to you
- when you read too much this forum


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

You know you are addicted to Snowboarding... 
When you are out for a year with a knee injury and you are still looking at buying snowboards ? 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black_dragon (Mar 19, 2014)

mbe said:


> You know you are snowboard addicted when...
> 
> - your spouse who took you first time to the slopes doesn't want to hear you anymore talking about techniques, gears and anything about snowboarding
> - your spouse look at you, you changed your favorite subject to talk about
> ...


- when you want to keep your board in your room next to you-
in the summer time the board is in the same room as me. but thinking about that i cloud put it in the bed since i dont have a GF i will be a good GF never complain about anything haha i know im a weird guy and i think i love my snowboard a litte too much ? :embarrased1:


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

Phedder said:


> When you leave a good career to go work in the mountains, and that was 3 years ago.


Coming to grips with this.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Nocturnal7x said:


> Its 70 degrees in feb, people keep telling you how wonderful the weather is, and you just want to strangle them.


this, totally... happens all the time.



neni said:


> *Monsquitoes*! !


When I first read this, I was thinking Monsanto (huge agri-business conglomerate) was genetically altering mosquitoes. 

Yup, hate mosquitoes, but they come here in the warm weather anyway.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

when you plan a "romantic" trip to Quebec City for March break and your wife knows full well that there will be board ( or 2 ) in the car and at least 2 days of the trip will have you on the hill. And she doesn't ride or ski. >

Gotta love a girl that puts up with your addiction. :grin:


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 20, 2013)

And when you're depressed that the local hill is closing early next weekend. Today's it for me this year. Neni I agree about the mosquitoes - they won't be long.


----------



## Snakepit (Feb 24, 2017)

Seriously considering selling California coast property to move to Calgary, AB.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Snakepit said:


> Seriously considering selling California coast property to move to Calgary, AB.


Why Calgary? That is just as close as you are to the mountains.


----------



## Black_dragon (Mar 19, 2014)

Grandpa said:


> And when you're depressed that the local hill is closing early next weekend. Today's it for me this year. Neni I agree about the mosquitoes - they won't be long.


for mine is about maybe 5 weekend dam time goes fast !


----------



## Snakepit (Feb 24, 2017)

Argo said:


> Why Calgary? That is just as close as you are to the mountains.


Totally smitten with with Lake Louise/Banff, man. Just gorgeous up there. Whistler and Vancouver are nice too but too damn pricey.


----------



## KK2242 (Dec 25, 2016)

neni said:


> ... when you moan if s.o. invites you to a "dream" vacation to a tropical island and just think "dang, I've to waste vacation days on something where there's no snow".


I enjoyed my two years in Guam...scuba diving every weekend and through the week. It was awesome! No issues with mosquitoes as long as stayed near the salt water and sand fleas couldn't touch me through my drysuit. 

Of course this was before I was introduced to the world of snowboarding. > Now my coworkers roll their eyes when they ask if I did anything fun during the weekend and my response involves snowboarding or when I get all cheery about new or upcoming snowfall. :grin:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

When every sick day at work corresponds to a pow day.
When your iPad at work is fixed on your resort webcam.
When your everyday backpack is a Board carrying one.
When most of the miles of your awd were on snow. 
When you spend the afternoon before a pow day fine tuning your gear and waxing boards. 
When you wake up at 4:20 to check road conditions...


----------



## Black_dragon (Mar 19, 2014)

KIRKRIDER said:


> When every sick day at work corresponds to a pow day.
> When your iPad at work is fixed on your resort webcam.
> When your everyday backpack is a Board carrying one.
> When most of the miles of your awd were on snow.
> ...


dam we are suposed to get 5cm of fresh snow tonight but i work all week long and no evening shred before friday evening made me sick again dam !


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Black_dragon said:


> dam we are suposed to get 5cm of fresh snow tonight but i work all week long and no evening shred before friday evening made me sick again dam !


Tried to go today but both roads were closed. They got about 2'. Tomorrow looks the same with higher winds. I'll get sick Tuesday. 
>


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Snakepit said:


> Totally smitten with with Lake Louise/Banff, man. Just gorgeous up there. Whistler and Vancouver are nice too but too damn pricey.


Unless you need a big city, go for Canmore over Calgary. Much closer, still everything you need, but with the mountain town charm. 30 minutes to Norquay, 45 minutes to Sunshine or Nakiska, an hour to Lake Louise.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Snakepit said:


> Totally smitten with with Lake Louise/Banff, man. Just gorgeous up there. Whistler and Vancouver are nice too but too damn pricey.


Yup.
But I would take the B.C. interior over Banff.
I hope to retire in Kelowna or Kamloops and loop the Powder Highway for years.


----------



## muzzyahoy (Nov 19, 2016)

GreyDragon said:


> Yup.
> But I would take the B.C. interior over Banff.
> I hope to retire in Kelowna or Kamloops and loop the Powder Highway for years.


My wife and I have contemplated me giving up my oilpatch career to move to Revelstoke and somehow become ski-bums. Both our 11 and 9 year old girls are wondering when this will happen.
I love that we have our kids addicted too!!


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

muzzyahoy said:


> My wife and I have contemplated me giving up my oilpatch career to move to Revelstoke and somehow become ski-bums. Both our 11 and 9 year old girls are wondering when this will happen.
> I love that we have our kids addicted too!!


Met a client UT inspector who basically works the summer and then skis all winter long, lives about 15 minutes from the base of Revvy. I'm contemplating refinery work thru the summer and fall to just lay out all winter to ride. Sure would be nice.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Martyc said:


> You know you are addicted to Snowboarding...
> When you are out for a year with a knee injury and you are still looking at buying snowboards ?
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Serves you right for skiing and then missing the best powder days of the trip.


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

francium said:


> Serves you right for skiing and then missing the best powder days of the trip.


Guilty as charged, I've learnt my lesson  

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I give it up for the guys who have been posting here on a steady basis since 2010 or earlier.

Of all the forums I've been a member of, I don't think I've stayed an active member past 5 years.


----------



## Mr.Zywall (Jan 5, 2017)

currently: drive 6 hours every weekend for snowboarding. broken wrist and injured knee, still going every weekend -___-


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Mr.Zywall said:


> currently: drive 6 hours every weekend for snowboarding. broken wrist and injured knee, still going every weekend -___-


That's insanity


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Mr.Zywall said:


> currently: drive 6 hours every weekend for snowboarding. broken wrist and injured knee, still going every weekend -___-



Fellow pow commuter! Me too. 6 hr rountrip to Kirkwood. Sometimes twice in a week! I'll do it again tomorrow, the roads are still closed for snow today. 193K on my WRX mostly on snow >


----------



## Snakepit (Feb 24, 2017)

Phedder said:


> Unless you need a big city, go for Canmore over Calgary. Much closer, still everything you need, but with the mountain town charm. 30 minutes to Norquay, 45 minutes to Sunshine or Nakiska, an hour to Lake Louise.


Man, I would love to move to Canmore instead of Calgary but the wifey needs to be somewhere close to the airport. 



GreyDragon said:


> Yup.
> But I would take the B.C. interior over Banff.
> I hope to retire in Kelowna or Kamloops and loop the Powder Highway for years.


Ooooh, Kelowna has been on my radar too.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

When you bring your friend snowboard magazines to read while he's laid up in the hospital ? and not even realizing that giving him snowboarding magazines after losing his leg in a motorcycle accident probably wasn't the most thought out thing :facepalm1:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> When you bring your friend snowboard magazines to read while he's laid up in the hospital ? and not even realizing that giving him snowboarding magazines after losing his leg in a motorcycle accident probably wasn't the most thought out thing :facepalm1:


That's fucked up:laugh2: but you are his friend, he'd understand..


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Phedder said:


> When you leave a good career to go work in the mountains, and that was 3 years ago.


That's my wife and I 6 years ago (although I brought the career with me). Now the company I work for says work is drying up, and they asked if I'd move back... Consuela said it best: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

That said, I love heading to the Caribbean to snorkel in the winter! I just spent seven days straight on the hill patrolling, so I can handle leaving to snorkel and sun and relax for a couple weeks. Royal Caribbean, here we come!


----------



## Black_dragon (Mar 19, 2014)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> When you bring your friend snowboard magazines to read while he's laid up in the hospital ? and not even realizing that giving him snowboarding magazines after losing his leg in a motorcycle accident probably wasn't the most thought out thing :facepalm1:


poor friend hope is getting better !


----------

